# جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد ( غير متواجد في الاسواق )



## اماراتي وافتخر (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد*

جهاز VPAD1 ​ 

الجهاز + الكفر + الكيبورد
السعر 400 ريال ​ 

أصلي و مع الضمان​ 

مواصفات الجهاز​ 

( الجهاز عبارة عن جهاز يماثل أجهزة جالاكسي تابلت , بنظام اندرويد 
حجمة 7 انش , ويعمل باللمس , ويحتوي على جميع مميزات الاجهزة التي تعمل بنظام اندرويد , 
لوحة المفاتيح , اضافة مميزة وليست أساسية )​ 

يعني تقدر تضيف العاب وبرامج من النت مجانا , وتقدر تتصفح النت وقوقل من خلاله , وله مميزات مثل لايفون والايباد 

وتساب - فايبر - تانقو - ماسنجر - ياهو
سكاي بي - فيسبوك تويتر - يوتيوب - تصفح ويب
مدخل فلاش موموري

سهل الحمل , خفيف الوزن ​ 
يوجد عدة ألوان من الكفرات 
( أبيض , أسود , وردي , أحمر , أزرق )​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 








​ 



​ 













​ 

مطلوب شركات لتسويق وشراء اجهزة الكترونية ​ 
للطلب ولاستفسار الاتصال على 00971501743852​


----------



## اماراتي وافتخر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد ( غير متواجد في الاسواق )*

الحمد لله .


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد ( غير متواجد في الاسواق )*

موووفق ياغالي


----------



## اماراتي وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد ( غير متواجد في الاسواق )*

شكرا على مرورك ياخوي


----------

